
Oxytocin enhances spirituality - manojr
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/5449.html
======
renafowler
WHat's the difference between Oxytocin and Oxycontin?

~~~
drallison
One, Oxytocin, is a hormone; Oxycontin is a frequently prescribed narcotic
painkiller.

The effects of oxycodone include pain relief, euphoria, anxiolysis, feelings
of relaxation, and respiratory depression plus numerous side-effects.

Oxytocin (Oxt) is a human peptide hormone plays a role in social bonding,
sexual reproduction in both sexes, and during and after childbirth.

